# The worst traits of all 9 types



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1: the last time I saw someone with a stick up their ass that big, I was watching a documentary on prison rape
2: on the outside, they play dumb, innocent and righteous. this masks the core of a cunning, entitled *emotional predator* who uses people for emotional sustenance, resources and/or politically advantageous contacts, only to leave behind a trail of ruin and heartbreak
3: zero backbone or real conviction. they constantly deflect questions with bullshit non-answers and cliches and won't tell you how they _really_ feel until you completely corner them. I don't care if you accomplish your way to becoming the next president of the United States, you'll still be that pathetic lil child who was never good enough to impress mommy and daddy.
4: we get it, you hate yourself. remind me again how you are useful to anything ever when all you do is reflect on your feelings and your emotional problems (which are *100% in your head*) and lick the gaping wound which is your non-existent self esteem....
5: cowardice and masterful passive-aggression, compensated for via a sense of intellectual superiority about things they actually think are important......right. you just stay in your lil ivory tower hurling down pseudo-intellectual insults and peddling your washed up views which make about as much sense in reality as a camouflage suit covered in rhinestones.....you're still not going to make a drop of difference in the real world 
6: projection and defensiveness out the ass. it's annoying as fuq trying to talk to them about most things because you constantly have to spell out that everything is not a personal attack and that you are, in fact, displaying your "real" motives. even _then_ they sometimes blow up and go off on these pissy, victim-y ass tantrums which make zero sense. in there defense, they can actually be alright sometimes, but only if they can afford to stick to a consistent diet of 20% protein, 30% healthy fats and 50% Xanax 
7: brimming with confidence and entitlement which are backed by *absolutely nothing*. they come off charming and sexy one moment, but the moment they have any actual problems, they run away and hide (the 7w8 will typically look more bad ass in the midst of this, but yes, they do it too). 
8: dude, this is civilized society, so stop giving me that condescending, Viking chief-esque look every time I display any energy whatsoever. no, I'm not a neanderthal. I actually have a brain, and no, that doesn't make me more "fragile" than you. 
9: lifeless, apathetic blobs with about as much personality as a chia pet, except the chia pet moves more. sheesh, at least 3s _pretend_ to have a personality......


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

Harsh, man. These read like personal vendettas.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

LMAO! This is hilarious...


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't forget the emotional blackmail and dramatic tantrums of 2s when they are not getting their way, the fact that to view an 8 in their natural environment, you can go watch a prison documentary, the willingness for the 3 to completely throw you under the bus to get ahead, and how 4s are nowhere near as special, iconic, or original as they think they are. ;D.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Not sure you could say anything worse to 4's than what they've already said to themselves at some point.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Great. Now I have to erase my type from my sig out of sheer embarrassment. :dry:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

The worst part of being a 4 is reading this and thinking "that was it? I can think of a hundred worse things to say about me right on the spot". That and struggling between inner emotional storms and fits of anger and the realization of how irrational they all often are.

These are all great.


----------



## Howard Hepburn (Apr 8, 2015)

GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! So horrible and true! You should reeeeally hate type 4! 



> the last time I saw someone with a stick up their ass that big, I was watching a documentary on prison rape


^This line was pure evil genius! xD


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1: the last time I saw someone with a stick up their ass that big, I was watching a documentary on prison rape
> 2: on the outside, they play dumb, innocent and righteous. this masks the core of a cunning, entitled *emotional predator* who uses people for emotional sustenance, resources and/or politically advantageous contacts, only to leave behind a trail of ruin and heartbreak
> 3: zero backbone or real conviction. they constantly deflect questions with bullshit non-answers and cliches and won't tell you how they _really_ feel until you completely corner them. I don't care if you accomplish your way to becoming the next president of the United States, you'll still be that pathetic lil child who was never good enough to impress mommy and daddy.
> 4: we get it, you hate yourself. remind me again how you are useful to anything ever when all you do is reflect on your feelings and your emotional problems (which are *100% in your head*) and lick the gaping wound which is your non-existent self esteem....
> 5: cowardice and masterful passive-aggression, compensated for via a sense of intellectual superiority about things they actually think are important......right. you just stay in your lil ivory tower hurling down pseudo-intellectual insults and peddling your washed up views which make about as much sense in reality as a camouflage suit covered in rhinestones.....you're still not going to make a drop of difference in the real world


....

Well, _that's_ one personality test I'm going to avoid getting typed by.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHA :laughing:


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1: the last time I saw someone with a stick up their ass that big, I was watching a documentary on prison rape
> 2: on the outside, they play dumb, innocent and righteous. this masks the core of a cunning, entitled *emotional predator* who uses people for emotional sustenance, resources and/or politically advantageous contacts, only to leave behind a trail of ruin and heartbreak
> 3: zero backbone or real conviction. they constantly deflect questions with bullshit non-answers and cliches and won't tell you how they _really_ feel until you completely corner them. I don't care if you accomplish your way to becoming the next president of the United States, you'll still be that pathetic lil child who was never good enough to impress mommy and daddy.
> 4: we get it, you hate yourself. remind me again how you are useful to anything ever when all you do is reflect on your feelings and your emotional problems (which are *100% in your head*) and lick the gaping wound which is your non-existent self esteem....
> ...


Nice thread! 

Gotta lay the smack down sometimes. It builds character.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

For seven you described their best trait, not their worst.



Hotaru said:


> The worst part of being a 4 is reading this and thinking "that was it? I can think of a hundred worse things to say about me right on the spot".


I didn't think 5, 7, 8, or 9 were harsh, either. They seemed simply honest.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I was reading through them, and getting nervous, like "do I want to read my type?". I did, and it wasn't so bad. 

Score!

Anyways, what you said about Type 2 was harsh, but totally accurate for the unhealthy Type 2 mother-in-law in my life. Right on.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7: brimming with confidence and entitlement which are backed by *absolutely nothing*. they come off charming and sexy one moment, but the moment they have any actual problems, they run away and hide (the 7w8 will typically look more bad ass in the midst of this, but yes, they do it too).


Pissed my self laughing at that practically immediately. Too true.

I love this thread! will contribute later...


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to be giggling over "except the chia pet moves more" for at least a week now.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

o0india0o said:


> I was reading through them, and getting nervous, like "do I want to read my type?". I did, and it wasn't so bad.
> 
> Score!
> 
> Anyways, what you said about Type 2 was harsh, but totally accurate for the unhealthy Type 2 mother-in-law in my life. Right on.


Stuff like this make me think I'm not a 2 lol,not because I can't relate,but shouldn't I be denying it? XD

9's one is definitely the worst.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Stuff like this make me think I'm not a 2 lol,not because I can't relate,but shouldn't I be denying it? XD
> 
> 9's one is definitely the worst.


I'm going to have to disagree. I found Four and Three to be the worst - Nine was just funny.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I'm going to have to disagree. I found Four and Three to be the worst - Nine was just funny.


4 is maybe bad if you really think about it,but 3 is just so obvious XD

2 should be objectively the worst but I'm not feeling it


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I like this thread. 

I agree with above; 9 seemed the worst to me. And, well the one about 2 especially also seems to quite hit the worst of them.

I wonder what it says about me and my type how I react to them. I mean, do I feel 9 is the worst because I'm a 9 and I feel it would be horrible if that was really me? Or can I just count myself lucky that it isn't me? I'm not sure about my core, but I'm somewhere between 3, 7 and 9 right now and the other ones than 9 I really didn't think were that bad. I mean Nine's one even makes 3 look better. :laughing: I thought about 3 that it wasn't that bad and I related to some of it, but then the rest is just easy to say that it just isn't the part of 3 that's me. 7 wasn't that bad at all, or else I just zeroed in on "charming and sexy".


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9: lifeless, apathetic blobs with about as much personality as a chia pet, except the chia pet moves more. sheesh, at least 3s _pretend_ to have a personality......


Guess integration for a 9 basically consists of mustering up enough fucks to pretend they have a personality then.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 6: projection and defensiveness out the ass. it's annoying as fuq trying to talk to them about most things because you constantly have to spell out that everything is not a personal attack and that you are, in fact, displaying your "real" motives. even _then_ they sometimes blow up and go off on these pissy, victim-y ass tantrums which make zero sense. in there defense, they can actually be alright sometimes, but only if they can afford to stick to a consistent diet of 20% protein, 30% healthy fats and 50% Xanax












<___< holy hand grande! Have ye seen the list of xanax side effects!? ^^ hilarious:

*More common*

Being forgetful
changes in patterns and rhythms of speech
clumsiness or unsteadiness
difficulty with coordination
discouragement
drowsiness
feeling sad or empty
irritability
lack of appetite
lightheadedness
loss of interest or pleasure
relaxed and calm
shakiness and unsteady walk
sleepiness or unusual drowsiness
slurred speech
tiredness
trouble concentrating
trouble in speaking
trouble performing routine tasks
trouble sleeping
unsteadiness, trembling, or other problems with muscle control or coordination
unusual tiredness or weakness

*Less common*

Abdominal or stomach pain
blurred vision
body aches or pain
burning, crawling, itching, numbness, prickling, "pins and needles, or tingling feelings
changes in behavior
chills
clay-colored stools
confusion about identity, place, and time
cough
dark urine
decrease in frequency of urination
decrease in urine volume
diarrhea
difficult or labored breathing
difficulty in moving
difficulty in passing urine (dribbling)
difficulty with concentration
dizziness, faintness, or lightheadedness when getting up from a lying or sitting position suddenly
dry mouth
ear congestion
environment seems unreal
fainting
fear or nervousness
feeling of unreality
feeling warm
fever
general feeling of discomfort or illness
headache
hyperventilation
inability to move eyes
inability to sit still
increased blinking or spasms of the eyelid
irregular heartbeats
itching
joint pain
lack or loss of self-control
loss of bladder control
loss of coordination
loss of memory
loss of voice
mood or mental changes
muscle aching or cramping
muscle pain or stiffness
muscle weakness
nasal congestion
nausea
need to keep moving
painful urination
problems with memory
rash
restlessness
runny nose
seeing, hearing, or feeling things that are not there
seizures
sense of detachment from self or body
shaking
shivering
shortness of breath
sneezing
sore throat
sticking out of the tongue
sweating
swollen joints
talkativeness
tightness in the chest
trouble in breathing, speaking, or swallowing
trouble with balance
twitching, twisting, or uncontrolled repetitive movements of the tongue, lips, face, arms, or legs
uncontrolled twisting movements of the neck, trunk, arms, or legs
unpleasant breath odor
unusual drowsiness, dullness, tiredness, weakness, or feeling of sluggishness
unusual facial expressions
unusually deep sleep
unusually long duration of sleep
vomiting of blood
wheezing
yellow eyes or skin

*Rare*

Actions that are out of control
attack, assault, or force
chest pain
continuing ringing or buzzing or other unexplained noise in ears
decreased awareness or responsiveness
deep or fast breathing with dizziness
ear pain
false or unusual sense of well-being
fast, irregular, pounding, or racing heartbeat or pulse
feeling jittery
feeling unusually cold
generalized slowing of mental and physical activity
hearing loss
hoarseness
lack of feeling or emotion
loss of control of the legs
loss of strength or energy
nightmares
numbness of the feet, hands, and around mouth
severe sleepiness
shakiness in the legs, arms, hands, or feet
sleep talking
sleeplessness
swelling
talking, feeling, and acting with excitement
thoughts of killing oneself
unable to sleep
uncaring
unusual weak feeling
voice changes

*>_> I'm not touching that shit!*


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Donovan said:


> lol, why do you say that mr. Quang? (i've been under the impression of 3, or more accurately, 2, being my heart-fix...)


I was also referring to Miss @Hotaru :kitteh:


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i might come back and write more here about my view of 7's and depression, but they actually seem like a type that would be plagued by it, and not a type that is somehow immune to depression (i mean, it would fit very well--what are they outrunning but their _perception_ [very key word here] of emptiness...? don't mean to oversimplify, but that's what it seems to boil down to, with the idea of 7's that i have...).


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

why dont you think of more horrible things about 8's?? I love when people say bad things about me hahah_

1: the last time I saw someone with a stick up their ass that big, I was watching a documentary on prison rape_

I love this one...maybe because I dont get on well with the perfection kings and queens


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


>


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Quang said:


> I was also referring to Miss @Hotaru :kitteh:


I think the confusion stemmed from wording it as "4-fix" in response to him.
A core type obviously works much differently from a fix, especially intensity wise.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1: the last time I saw someone with a stick up their ass that big, I was watching a documentary on prison rape
> 2: on the outside, they play dumb, innocent and righteous. this masks the core of a cunning, entitled *emotional predator* who uses people for emotional sustenance, resources and/or politically advantageous contacts, only to leave behind a trail of ruin and heartbreak
> 3: zero backbone or real conviction. they constantly deflect questions with bullshit non-answers and cliches and won't tell you how they _really_ feel until you completely corner them. I don't care if you accomplish your way to becoming the next president of the United States, you'll still be that pathetic lil child who was never good enough to impress mommy and daddy.
> 4: we get it, you hate yourself. remind me again how you are useful to anything ever when all you do is reflect on your feelings and your emotional problems (which are *100% in your head*) and lick the gaping wound which is your non-existent self esteem....
> ...


What I find interesting about this post, is that I realized that you seem to be hardest on the Types that you relate to the most. At first I thought this was about other people; but I am getting the feeling that this is about yourself. I am diagnosing this as intimacy issues, with 4-ish problems of self-acceptance.

Try and learn to love yourself more, @Swordsman of Mana !


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

o0india0o said:


> Try and learn to love yourself more, @_Swordsman of Mana_ !


Definitely a guy who needs to learn this yes.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Not sure you could say anything worse to 4's than what they've already said to themselves at some point.


Can't. Hahaha!


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Quick-someone insult 7's more harshly, or our heads will continue to bloat up and we will float away on a cloud of awesomeness. 

Also-I think 8's would eat up what you said about them. Those bastards. :kitteh:


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Howard Hepburn said:


> GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! So horrible and true! You should reeeeally hate type 4!


Whoa, whoa, whoa! :laughing:


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

7s leave up the toilet seat up and that's very nasty whenever they are taking a dump.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1: the last time I saw someone with a stick up their ass that big, I was watching a documentary on prison rape
> .


Hey man, go big or go home. 
Of course the perfectionist would manage to have the biggest and most impressive stick up their ass, you can't expect any less.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Type: I don't think I've ever met a 1 that didn't have a huge shade of hypocrisy. Keep rationalizing to yourself how that lie you told doesn't actually count as a lie, we wouldn't want your pureness to be tainted by your own poor behavior. 
Type 2: No, I don't want seconds. Yes, I'm sure. No, you badgering me about this isn't going to make me like you. Stop trying to buy me off.
Type 3: Having to ask someone for help should not be that emotionally taxing. You have to decide what's important: People viewing you as competent, or actually being competent.
Type 4: A lot of you need to get off of Tumblr and spend some time outside. Badly. 
Type 5: No, that Nietzsche quote is not a valid solution to this real world problem.
Type 6: Camping in your backyard is an extremely low risk activity, why are you getting so sketched out?
Type 7: You guys are like reverse 9s. Sure, unlike 9s, you'll probably deal with the problem externally. Unlike 9s, you guys never deal with your problems internally. A little introspection is gonna go a long way, stop hiding from yourself in sports, video games, and alcohol.
Type 8: For being the supposed resilient giants, a lot of you are petty as hell. Yeah, sure, deliberately park your shopping cart in the middle of an isle in a sad attempt to legally assert power over people. Whatever makes you feel like you're in control.
Type 9: Why are you so surprised when you peak out of your little hiding spots and realize that your problems are all still there? Why in the world do you think that they're gonna go away on their own? When has avoidance ever worked for you?


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

1 - I'm not angry at all! *wineglass stem breaks from crushing pressure of clenched fist* 
2 - I've only been smothering you because I love you, you evil, ungrateful bitch. Now grovel before my angelic kindness. 
4 - i will ignore any evidence to the contrary, because I *know* my family doesn't love me for who I am and wishes I was different.
6-
* *











8- do what I say or this friendship is over right now. 
9- yeah, I guess, I dunno, I don't really care. (on having their life micromanaged by someone else)


----------



## CapoteG06 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Argument has some Merit lol!*

" 9- lifeless, apathetic blobs with about as much personality as a chia pet, except the chia pet moves more. sheesh, at least 3s pretend to have a personality......" 

This is to Funny, I'm a Type 9 an I would have to agree to a point with the Apathy, but sometimes we just don't give a shit about anything but our zen man *"Dude" Lebowski Voice* lmao


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> YES. Yes it does.
> 
> Or better, enough fucks to actually try to create a personality.


 Nines have personalities. 

Warm, pleasant, self-concealing, slippery doormat is a personality.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> YES. Yes it does.
> 
> Or better, enough fucks to actually try to create a personality.


Being a brick wall counts as a personality, right?


----------



## raminan (Jun 20, 2014)

Hahaha the description for 4 is spot on!


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7: brimming with confidence and entitlement which are backed by *absolutely nothing*. they come off charming and sexy one moment, but the moment they have any actual problems, they run away and hide (the 7w8 will typically look more bad ass in the midst of this, but yes, they do it too).


Omigosh, I actually cried at this XD This is actually me, I can't even XD


----------

